# Help With My Water Parms Please?



## injectoion (May 31, 2007)

ok guys i've had a tank cycling for about a month now, about to pick up my piranhas in a few days so i figured i'd go get my test kit and check the water before i bought them.. good thing i did...

PH 7.6 maybe 7.8 (by this i mean the ph test was very dark blue, maybe a little darker than the 7.6, test with high PH was a little lighter than the 7.8 but kinda close, if i had to pick one it's closer to i'd say the 7.6)
ammonia 0
nitrite 5.0 at least.. very dark purple almost a pink color
nitrate 20 but not exact, maybe not quite 40 but not quite 20

what should i do just water change it to get the nitrite down correct? anything else i should do?


----------

